# OK..my mind is ALMOST made up..take a vote



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..as the title said, i'm kinda torned between one of those 2 amps right now, a Traynor Custom Valve 40WRVC OR, a Fender Deluxe Reverb Reissue 65. 

Both sound good, i'm just stumped on which one to get. The Taynor i can get for 750$ with the extenstion cab and the Fender for 700$.

Any toughs?....


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a YCV40 and am very happy with it. The WR upgrades the speaker to the Vintage 30 so should sound even better.

$750 sounds like a great price for the WR _and_ the extension cab.

Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

If you like both amps, why not go with the Traynor? Something a little different than what everyone else has and it comes with an external speaker.... is it just one external speaker or like a 2 x 12 cab?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guiary said:


> If you like both amps, why not go with the Traynor? Something a little different than what everyone else has and it comes with an external speaker.... is it just one external speaker or like a 2 x 12 cab?


Hey Guiary, this is the traynor kit i'm referring to.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Are those prices new? 

Well I still stand behind Traynor products. After the other guitarist in my band picked up a Traynor 4 x 12 cab with V30's for his 6505+ I was actually very impressed with the build. Also front loaded speakers was an interesting move sounds great too!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guiary said:


> Are those prices new?
> 
> Well I still stand behind Traynor products. After the other guitarist in my band picked up a Traynor 4 x 12 cab with V30's for his 6505+ I was actually very impressed with the build. Also front loaded speakers was an interesting move sounds great too!


no this is a barely used kit. new the amp is 799$ and the extenstion cab around 350$


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Now just checking for prices of the Fender Deluxe Reverb on MF (not really accurate but will work for this situation) it's going for about 8xx USD and the traynor is I think 1040 USD (estimates remember). Going by that the Traynor seems to be an awesome deal! 

Is the external cab a closed back cab or open? I know when I first had my 5150 Combo the closed back cab felt "balls to the walls" then when I added the 5150 Cab to it it was like a wall of sound. What I'm getting at is adding an external cab to any combo (in my opinion) makes the amp come to life. If it were me making this purchase I'd more than likely go with the Traynor. 

Great looking product, and sounds pretty damn good as well (as I remember from one of my friends having a traynor ___ something).

what style of music do you play?? I guess I should've ask that first.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guiary said:


> Now just checking for prices of the Fender Deluxe Reverb on MF (not really accurate but will work for this situation) it's going for about 8xx USD and the traynor is I think 1040 USD (estimates remember). Going by that the Traynor seems to be an awesome deal!
> 
> Is the external cab a closed back cab or open? I know when I first had my 5150 Combo the closed back cab felt "balls to the walls" then when I added the 5150 Cab to it it was like a wall of sound. What I'm getting at is adding an external cab to any combo (in my opinion) makes the amp come to life. If it were me making this purchase I'd more than likely go with the Traynor.
> 
> ...


I play from Metal to blues and everything in between..


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Well if the external cab is a closed back, that'll help matters huge with playing metal. Yep double checked it is a closed back cab. So basically you've got the best of both worlds going on there. The closed back for some nice nice thuds and the airy feel of the open back combo. 

I say go for it.. traynor that is. It receives the Guiary seal of approval!:rockon:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

The fender voters sure are'nt to vocal yet.... :rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, we're Canadian - we're biased. :wink:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Hey, we're Canadian - we're biased. :wink:


LOL...good point....that's why my first expensive guitar in the early 80's was a Kramer made in Quebec..so instead of paying 1500$ at Steve musicstore, it costed me 500$ built to my specs direct at the shop..


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats a great price on the YCV40WR - I was hoping to one day try the extension cab but never got around to it. 

For myself I would be checking the Fender out but only because I want to see what it can do. I think I might like a Deluxe reverb. 

Maybe I'll build one one day!

You'll need a pedal for both of those to get into Metal!

Mark.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I vote Traynor. Now, keep in mind I know nothing about guitar equip, but I love my Yorky gear. Besides, buy Canadian.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The cab is surely a closed back. And like most everyone has said. That is a good price. Remember the Traynors also have a 2 year warranty that covers everything and is transferrable. 

Go :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd stay away from the cheesey mexican made fender reissues...although I heard someone playing through one at mountain music and it sounded milky smooth. Apparently they have reliability issues though.

I dont know where you live but theres a craigslist post in toronto for the traynor with extension:

http://toronto.craigslist.org/msg/455287610.html

...Looking at $600 for BOTH combo and ext cab.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I vote neither.

Look for a nice vintage silver face deluxe reverb. It will most likely be cheaper than the reissue and sound better. Best part is it will always be worth what you paid for it.

.02


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> I'd stay away from the cheesey mexican made fender reissues...although I heard someone playing through one at mountain music and it sounded milky smooth. Apparently they have reliability issues though.
> 
> I dont know where you live but theres a craigslist post in toronto for the traynor with extension:
> 
> ...


actually, the Fender DElux reverb Deluxe is still made in the US. Hot rod ones are made in mexico.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

al3d said:


> actually, the Fender DElux reverb Deluxe is still made in the US. Hot rod ones are made in mexico.


The newer hot rods, devilles, and twins are all mexican made...I assumed the deluxes were as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I vote neither.
> 
> Look for a nice vintage silver face deluxe reverb. It will most likely be cheaper than the reissue and sound better. Best part is it will always be worth what you paid for it.
> 
> .02


I found a 1972 Deluxe Twin reverbe for 850$..it's tempting


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

DOOD, go for the Traynor! Personally, I like the YCV50 the best (I have one, and am saving up for the extension cab), but that is a great price for the 40 and cab if you can live without the master volume!
-Mikey


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

but the 72 fender is so pretty and old......

you mean the traynor as no master volume? as for the 50watt, i could get the 50 watt blue one for like 350$ almost new.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> I found a 1972 Deluxe Twin reverbe for 850$..it's tempting


Do you mean 1972 Twin Reverb? If so she's big and loud, you'll need to pedals to get it to break up.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Do you mean 1972 Twin Reverb? If so she's big and loud, you'll need to pedals to get it to break up.


yeah, that's the one. and that's what i'm afraid off..that she might be TO loud for home use.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Do you mean 1972 Twin Reverb? If so she's big and loud, you'll need to pedals to get it to break up.


You'll also need a roadie to cart it around for you - those suckers are heavy! But I agree with earlier posters - if you dont mind getting your dirt from pedals, its hard to beat the old classic Fender Twin.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> DOOD, go for the Traynor! Personally, I like the YCV50 the best (I have one, and am saving up for the extension cab), but that is a great price for the 40 and cab if you can live without the master volume!
> -Mikey



...i auditioned the ycv15blue on the weekend at an outdoor show. a few chords into the first song i was completely sold!

wow! zero to sixty with a mere flick of the guitar's volume control.

a real epiphany for someone who has been deriving his tone from o/d pedals for the past twenty years.

-dh


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

aaw, dave woke up! lol

both the YCV40WR and the Twin will be loud - with the YCV, it'll be reeal quiet.. and then a bit past speaking levels, and the volume will go up a fair bit from there. you may want to consider an attenuator? that's probably already been mentioned.. anyway!

if you can get a YCV50 for $350, please let me know where! lol


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

al3d said:


> I found a 1972 Deluxe Twin reverbe for 850$..it's tempting


If you don't end up getting it where did you find this twin reverb for sale?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> If you don't end up getting it where did you find this twin reverb for sale?


here's his email, i ended up not getting it. renovation in the house are more costly then anticipated.

[email protected]


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the email man but my first deal ended up going through. I'm now a proud owner of a 73 silverface twin reverb...sounds exactly like I had imagined and I strongly recommend one of these over the traynor & deluxe.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i may be selling my ycv40wr...

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Strongly? That's an understatement. I strongly recommend a chiro!!!:smile:


Not to mention ear plugs (enough for everybody)


They sound great but are way too loud (to get to the sweet spot) for any gig I play.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Not to mention ear plugs (enough for everybody)


+1! Everyone who plays loud should have some (saved me lots o' headaches). 

I found this free sample pack online awhile back, they gave me like 10 different kinds... let me see if it's still available.

Click me!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

violation said:


> +1! Everyone who plays loud should have some (saved me lots o' headaches).
> 
> I found this free sample pack online awhile back, they gave me like 10 different kinds... let me see if it's still available.
> 
> Click me!


Actually I was being sarcastic.

I'm a firm believer in root cause analysis. If you need ear plugs, I think you should turn the f%$K DOWN or tell whomever is too loud to do so.

Ear plugs are a band aid solution IMO.

I have a rather expensive set of custom molded ear plugs but only wear them when attending shows (where I have no control over their volume).


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If you need ear plugs, I think you should turn the f%$K DOWN or tell whomever is too loud to do so.


Haha but once you play a tube amp insanely loud and you hear that beautiful overdrive you've been looking for it's so hard to go back.

Like I can't play with the volume set less then 4 or 5, most of the time I'm around 7 and with high output pickups I get it right where I want. Totally kills everything around me though LOL you can hear it all the way down the road too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

violation said:


> Haha but once you play a tube amp insanely loud and you hear that beautiful overdrive you've been looking for it's so hard to go back.
> 
> Like I can't play with the volume set less then 4 or 5, most of the time I'm around 7 and with high output pickups I get it right where I want. Totally kills everything around me though LOL you can hear it all the way down the road too.


One of the main reasons I prefer modelling devices (or small amps).

making a band sound great requires a "big picture" approach in my opinion.

Getting a great guitar tone at the expense of the FOH mix and at the risk of deafening anyone not wearing protection seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> As much as I agree with that, (I have an ishikawa diagram above my desk), even turning down won't always get you there. A lot of guys will be happy with 95 to 98 dB on stage. That's waaaay to much for me. I used to wear ear plugs when I rode a motorcycle. They knocked the wind noise down and when I go where I was going, I could hear everything.
> 
> I see your drummer wears hearing protection, (and I know he has great reason to do so), but it ain't always practical to keep turning down.
> 
> Have you ever measured the SPL on stage with Tommyknockers? I'm just asking because I'm curious. I've checked in various bands, and it's scary how comfortable the band can get cranking away at 110 dB. At the Sanderson Centre, the Classic Albums Live shows tend to get up to 115 dB at the sound desk. I have no idea what the stage volume is, but I'm sure it's not under 100 dB.


You would likely be quite surprised at how quiet our stage levels are. No I have not measured them but tom and I can talk without yelling while playing.


I let the PA do the heavy lifting, and because our stage volume is not excessive we're able to get a balanced mix without killing people. Remember, I don't use an amp at all and of course the wedges are pointing at me.


I'm long past the point where I'll engage in a volume war with anyone on stage. Even my drummer who is admittedly a hard hitter can tell when he's overpowering other instruments on stage.

He wears protection because of a congenital defect to his inner ears.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> That's both fantastic and rare. I take it you've never tried that with Mick from The Spoken. _He's_ a hard hitter.




I know Mick and yes he's a power hitter for sure.

The funny thing about drummers like Mick and Kevin , and something that guitarists are reluctant to admit, is the fact that they tend to mellow out pretty good when they can't hear the other guys in the band.

In other words, if the guitarists and bassists quiet down, the drummers will do so as well.

It's a matter of SOMEone in the band being mature enough to turn down first.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's a matter of SOMEone in the band being mature enough to turn down first.


Wise words...
-Mikey


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never tried a Traynor, but you certainly can't go wrong with a DR in your arsenal...


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I'd go with the Traynor with it being a CDN company plus the fact I think they are better build too . With the 65 DRRI's having some PCB problems I'd be concerne about that too .


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Definately the Traynor...Hands down. If you happen to need it, the warranty and customer support is far superior. They will replace it inside of 2 years, even if you dropped it.

I also think the Traynor is capable of a wider range of tone than the Fender.

If you're getting it to use at home, you might consider the YCV-20WR.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I was gonna get a traynor, but I,m on old, the new vintage style 50watt..is selling at 999$ on canada..and 699$ in the US...so canadians screwing canadiens!?.....what's up with that!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been using the Traynor YCV 40 for about 5 years now. Love it.


----------

